# Asus Xonar D2X + Edifier S550



## GTAlover (May 16, 2012)

Hi friends,

I purchased and installed Xonar d2x and edifier s550 now i have few doubts

1. While playing mp3 audio track, Is it possible to get sound from rear and center speakers (only front and sub woofer are working )

2. While watching 5.1 Movies I am unable to hear voice loudly (rear speakers work with theater(like) feedback) 

3. Suggest me the best Software + updates for my Xonar d2x So that i can get maximum out of my sound card

I use Gigabyte EX58UD3R Boards with 1st generation i7 920 processor 3*2 GB 1333 DDR3 ram.

Help me guyz Thanks in advance


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 16, 2012)

did you set the setting in the audio options to 5.1?? or did you plug in the jacks correctly?


----------



## GTAlover (May 16, 2012)

Yeah i installed sucessfully tested all chanels from xonar audio center and windows control panel all channels worked while clicking the speakers individually


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

GTAlover said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I purchased and installed Xonar d2x and edifier s550 now i have few doubts
> 
> ...



First, i do not know about this Edifier unit, so my comments relate to the ASUS card only. 

1. Use dolby or DTS to upmix stereo content to 5.1 or 7.1.

2. Use distance settings to adjust volume levels of each individual channel.

3. Use the most recent drivers.


----------



## GTAlover (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> First, i do not know about this Edifier unit, so my comments relate to the ASUS card only.
> 
> 1. Use dolby or DTS to upmix stereo content to 5.1 or 7.1.
> 
> ...



How to upmix stereo mp3 to 5.1 surround sound


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

GTAlover said:


> How to upmix stereo mp3 to 5.1 surround sound



Use digital conenction, choose either Dolby or DTS encoding, options will be there. It's in the dropdown box from the driver app.

I think it might work too if you select 2.1 audio channel, and 7.1 out? I don't have mine installed at the moment.

For surround, traditional "rear" speakers are labelled as "side" on this card.


----------



## GTAlover (May 16, 2012)

Yeah i can understand your solution, i tried it but still not working input 2 channels output 5.1 btw my edifier S550 takes in only analog input


----------



## Dent1 (May 19, 2012)

GTAlover said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I purchased and installed Xonar d2x and edifier s550 now i have few doubts
> 
> ...



The reason why the center and rears don't work is because your mp3 tracks are recorded in stereo.  You can not just output 5.1 to the speakers if the source is 2.0.

You have 2 choices. Get a home theatre system and use the Prologic II Movies / Music mode to upmix from 2.0 to 5.1 or use the soundcard's Digital output and Dolby Digital Live Encoder feature and upmix 2.0 to 5.1 to your home theatre system as advised by cadaveca.




GTAlover said:


> Yeah i can understand your solution, i tried it but still not working input 2 channels output 5.1 btw my edifier S550 takes in only analog input



Basically you might need a home theatre system to solve your issue as I don't believe the edifier s550 supports digital input/output.


----------



## Dolph123 (May 19, 2012)

Hi. I've got the same setup as you.

1. Yes. Set it to 2 channels in the driver and keep the analogue out as 5.1. Then set it to DTS NEOC. It will send music through the rear and center channels, but it won't really play louder and the result isn't that good like on any other system with the same feature. I guess you could use Dolby Pro Logic IIx too. I really haven't tested what works best.

2. The center channel are often very quiet compared to the other channels when watching 5.1 or 7.1 movies. If you change it to 2.0, the voices will become louder, but it obviously isn't 5.1 anymore. I have set the center channel to 3, since it's indeed quite quiet and because it's behind my monitor.

3. I'm still using official drivers, as I've not yet had any driver problems.


----------

